# Magnet Head



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)

One warm day, I was doing the laundry when a light came on. 



There were two women washing their clothes in the room downstairs with the machines that handle the big loads. The right machine was running, and I had to run back upstairs with my handful of jeans and underwear. After getting back inside, I realized I had dropped one article. I retraced my steps and found a nighty laying on the ground. Thank goodness, I got there quick, and nobody had seen it. My wife would be grateful also. 

I was so very tired when I got to my apartment door again, I was simply frustrated. I walked inside and got an idea. Could God perform a miracle for me, as he had done thousands of times. I thought I was asking too much now. I wanted Him to embed a magnet in my head! 

If it worked according to plan, that heavenly magnet would move me around. All I would have to do is think. 

When I thought hard enough along with the magnet, I would stand up first and start moving wherever I wanted. I needed to stay inside my apartment now, not sure if God had heard me. I did not want to float right off my balcony.

Within minutes, all kinds of fantasies flowed through my mind. If I invited a girl over, would she float too? And where would our hands go or would they remain at our sides? I was glad I had finished my laundry and was wearing clean briefs.

Later, I called Jaimie, and she came over. We drank some Bailey's Irish creme, and before we knew it, we were playing strip poker. lol

I lost hand after hand. I began getting cold because Indian summer had not come yet. I turned up the heat, and a musty smell wafted around us. I figured it would be Thanksgiving before I would need artificial warmth. Jaimie was naked except for her bra and a thong she tried to hide from my view. Now I really wanted to win! We played a few more hands of five card stud and won them both. 

I put my shirt back on, and Jaimie giggled. She wanted to watch a movie, and I quickly checked in my drawers and found one I had been saving for her, *Young Doctors in Love*. I felt that I was beginning to fall in love with such a beautiful blond, a perfect body... And healthy too!

I brought out the Southern Comfort, and we began taking shots of whiskey. The third one was too strong for one of us, because either she or me saw our forms becoming tipsy. I started wondering if that imaginary magnet was kicking in. Nah, that could not be. I did not want her to run off naked. I had finally won the game and her bra as a trophy. She told me she needed to get gas on her way home and had to go to work early in the morning. I was disappointed, so we had one last shot. There was only time to flip a coin and who called it correctly would drive the car. She said, "Heads". But it was tails. She lost, and I drove her home, sharing a joint after stopping briefly in a cul de sac by a creek. She thanked me and left for her house. I watched her disappear across the lawn and through the dangling branches of the trees. I was despondent. I might not see her for weeks.

I stopped by the liquor store and got more whiskey. This time I got Seagram's 7. I needed to get serious. At home later, I drank half a pint of that sweet nectar. I put in a tape and watched the Twilight Zone in the dark.

Rod Serling looked ominous after drinking a couple of bottles. The bed was my only refuge with sheets and no blankets. One episode finished and one of my favorite Serling gems came on. I was elated at last. Things were turning happy. What a surprise. 

I checked my palm pilot, and a silent voice came out of it. Cosmic grapes? My scientist friend had recently upgraded it to talk to me. I thought with my luck, an UFO would come down and swoop me up right then and there, and I hoped I had not tuned into some alien spacecraft with the latest on board computers. I wanted to grab my laptop from the car, but I was sure it did not have enough webspace for the problems I faced. I made a mental note to talk to my friend to make my palm pilot more powerful... To match the computer prowess of the aliens. ha ha

I called another friend and invited her to come to my apartment. By the time I got home, she was already waiting for me. I told her that my wife was on vacation out of town and that we had all night.

Angel did not want to go directly into my pad. She and I instead walked slowly down to 7-11 and got a couple of Sobe's.

She had recently had a miscarriage and coming back, I felt bad again and nudged her towards a neighborhood park where people are seen usually until midnight.

We hid by the kids playground in the dirt and started getting hot and heavy. We skipped kissing and went straight to touching each other where neither of us had a tan.

I tried not to moan as she pinned me down and pushed firmly on my stomach and thigh.

I could not stop her. She seemed like a nympho right before my eyes, and I started to look for her head and neck and gave her a hickey. The next day after she slept in my apartment, she was sorry I had done that and tried to hide the red mark with make-up.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Oct 30, 2016)




----------

